# Shes Humping me !!!



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

That is the weirdest thing.....
I've never heard of them humping things after being fixed...
hmmmmmm


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Mee, you are right. It's an "alpha" issue rather than a sexual one. Jongee is trying to assert her dominance over you. How old is she? I'd bet she's entering that stage of development after puppyhood that's like the human "terrible teens" where she's trying to find out how far she can push it with you.

It's hard to look at a Maltese and think of them as related to wolves, but they are pack animals just like other dogs and some will try to challenge their pack leader (in this case, you) for control/alpha. Since you say you spoil her, she probably figures you are an easy target.

It really is important to establish yourself as the boss in your relationship. Even Maltese can become aggressive as they mature. A woman who works in my doctor's office had a Maltese who had been allowed to be possesive about her food and toys and pretty much be "top dog". One night her husband accidentally rolled in "her" space in the bed and she bit him right in the face. Unfortunately, he needed stitches and she needed a new home.......


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 8 2004, 08:02 AM
> *Mee, you are right. It's an "alpha" issue rather than a sexual one. Jongee is trying to assert her dominance over you. How old is she? I'd bet she's entering that stage of development after puppyhood that's like the human "terrible teens" where she's trying to find out how far she can push it with you.
> 
> It's hard to look at a Maltese and think of them as related to wolves, but they are pack animals just like other dogs and some will try to challenge their pack leader (in this case, you) for control/alpha. Since you say you spoil her, she probably figures you are an easy target.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

LadysMom: Your posts are always so enlightening! You are so right. Wish I had known this with my first Maltese, Rosebud. She ended up being the Alpha and it was not a good thing. I didn't know anything about such things back in the early 1990s .... Now with Kallie I do know more and I made sure I was Alpha. She is so submissive by nature that it was easy! Catcher also sees me as Alpha and it made such a difference in being able to control him. Raising a pup is not easy!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I thought Kodie would STILL be humping after being neutered... he was a humping FREAK! But after neutering... he only tried it 2 times within the 1st week of being neutered and then nothing... he hasnt done it at ALL! That is soo odd your still having probs! aww..







maybe its different with girls...haha


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Nov 7 2004, 02:46 PM
> *i was right !!!
> 
> awhile ago i wrote on a different thread that i thought jongee was humping my leg whenever i was sitting on my computer chair, i just thought she was trying to balance on her hind legs
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I thought also after maxi was neutered he would stop humping well i was wrong he does the same thing to be its like clockwork and it drives me crazy when i am on the phone he tries to hump my arm lol but i stop him and he gets angry and starts to bite then he stops i think its an alpha thing


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maxi's Mom:

You definately want to stop that behavior if Maxi "gets angry and bites" when you try to discourage him from humping. That could be the beginnings of some real unacceptable behavior later on.

I have heard from professionals and people in rescue that one of the biggest mistakes people make with little dogs is to treat them like babies instead of dogs. Maltese puppies who show alpha tendencies need the same type of training and discipline a larger dog does before they become big problems.

There are nasty, aggressive Maltese just like in any other breed, especially in those not as carefully bred or taken from their mothers too soon. (Momma dogs do not put up with that type of behavior and the puppies learn important lessons early on). A couple of sessions with a professional trainer showing you how to handle this behavior may be the best money you'll ever spend on Maxi.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Cloud use to hump my arm. Lil perv. Anyway, he never did that to my bf. I always thought that it's because he was a guy. Maybe it could partly could be it. But now that I think of it, Cloud is much more well behaved with Daddy than with Mommy! 

Guys, bear with me cause I have to ask. Before he was nuetered, the only time he did that was around "that time." I wonder if that was just pure coincidence or not. Did anyone notice that? 

I didn't know which directions my babies turn when they poo, but I know when Cloud humps me. HAHA. I haven't seen any action from him towards me or Noriko...*knock on wood.*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This explains it a little better:

http://www.vet4petz.com/articles/mounting.htm

Here are some excellent training tips for establishing yourself as the pack leader:

Taking Charge!!! 



It's not a matter of choice. Since dogs are pack animals, you and your family are now the pack. As far as your dog is concerned, no pack can exist without a leader, and It's either you or him. That's the way it has to be. You may think that you really just want to be friends. partners, or peers with your dog. You can be all of those, but for the well-being of your dog you must be the one in charge. In today's complicated world you cannot rely on your pet to make the decisions. 


Few dogs actively seek leadership and most are perfectly content for you to assume that role, so long as you do. But you must do so. or even the meekest of dogs will try to take over. Remember, it's not a matter of choice. For every one's safety, you have to be the one in charge. Cranboume Dog Training School of London. England. has given us permission to share the following material with you. 



Pack Leader's Bill of Rights 

I. To eat first, gorge themselves, and own any pickings left over.
2. To stand, sit, or lie down wherever they want.
3. To have access to the 'prime' spots in the house-hold.
4. To control entry to, or from any room in the house.
5. To proceed through all narrow openings first.
6. To initiate the hunt and dictate where to hunt.
7. To make the 'kill' at the end of the hunt.
8. To demand attention from subordinate pack members.
9. To ignore or actively discourage unwanted attention.
10. To restrict the movements of lesser ranking pack members.
11. To win all games.


By studying this Bill of Rights you can tell who is the pack leader in your house. If you think it's your dog you can become pack leader by adhering to the following do's and don'ts.


How to Become a Pack Leader 

DO 

Eat before your dog 
Restrict access to your bedrooms and furniture 
Take the shortest route to your destination and make your dog move out of your way 
Proceed first through narrow passages 
Run In the opposite direction If your dog 'takes off' on a walk 
Take your dog's 'kills' (stole. articles or food) away from him 
Call your dog so you to give him affection 
Ignore or discourage pawing, nudging. whining 
Ignore your dog first thing I. the morning, when you get home, or when you come In 
Restrict his movements with the 'Long Down' exercise 
Initiate games with your dog, make sure you win them and end up with possession of the toy 
Reward your dog for completing an exercise well 


DON'T 

Feed your dog first 
Let your dog sleep in or on your bed 
Let your dog restrict your access to anything in the house or take up residence in doorway 
Let your dog bound out ahead of you 
Chase your dog yelling 'COME!' 
Allow your dog to keep or play with the 'kills' 
Go over to your dog to give him affection 
Give attention when your dog demands It 
Make a large fuss over your dog whenever he demands that you do so 
Give more than one command or give up 
Play games, especially tug of war, if you can't win, or give the toy to your dog after the game is over 
Give more than one command, or any command if you are not prepared to reinforce it


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 8 2004, 10:50 AM
> *Maxi's Mom:
> 
> You definately want to stop that behavior if Maxi "gets angry and bites" when you try to discourage him from humping. That could be the beginnings of some real unacceptable behavior later on.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I hear ya but he is very well behaved and friendly to everyone he meets so im not concerned , when he starts up and does this i give him a big NO BITE and he gets sad and lays on the corner of the bed,...he did this as a pup and than he stopped and than he started this up a few months after he was neutered...Believe me if i thought he was getting overly aggressive i would take him to training but he is a cutey pie and he is my baby and i am bringing him up like a human thats what i want to do , others may want to do it differently but this works for me and maxi


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Mee, here is a link to another great article:

http://www.sonic.net/~cdlcruz/GPCC/library/alpha.htm


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 8 2004, 10:28 AM
> *I didn't know which directions my babies turn when they poo, but I know when Cloud humps me.  HAHA.  I haven't seen any action from him towards me or Noriko...*knock on wood.*
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15392*


[/QUOTE]









~Elegant


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Here is one of my many questions to come...







sorry guys!! :lol: 

Does one sex do it more than the other and do some breeds do it more than others?
The reason I ask is because most of my friends & co-workers own toy dog breeds (some of them more than 1) and none of their dogs do this. I'm hoping that my dog won't do this. Even after they are fixed is it possible for them to still do it?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i honestly think it depends on how you raise them. if you're the dominant figure of the house from day 1---you're dog wont even try it. people tend to baby their dog and not take on an "alpha" role so the dog takes the alpha role and tries to be dominant. just make sure that if you see them do it once, you have 3 seconds to give a correction(give a good one too, like scare them or something) and then they wont do it ever again. gruffi tried to do it once(with ellie)....and never again. he was 3 months old, we told him "no" really sternly and repeated bad dog in my "mean mom voice".  


even after spay and neutering---they might do it to be dominant. its all about them trying to take control....if they think they can.


----------

